# Hello all!



## Helpfulguy (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello. I just joined the site and am excited about learning and offering advice. A little about me.....I am in my late 30s, married for close to 15 years to my beautiful wife and have a great family! Over the years we have had our ups and downs (just like everyone does). My wife had a period of low libido which led me on a quest to find ways to improve it. Through research and trial and error we worked through it. Since I have helped a number of couples and individuals work through similar problems (a bit of a hobby now) so I am hoping to learn more and offer help along the way. Thanks!


----------

